

Groklaw - The Blog That Made a Difference - idonthack
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Groklaw-The-blog-that-made-a-difference-1243836.html

======
bediger
My only wish: Groklaw had been around for the Micrsoft monopoly trial, the one
litigated by David Boies in front of Judge Thomas Penfield Jackson. I say this
because it's pretty obvious in retrospect that the mainstream media of the
time did a pitiful job covering that trial. And who knows, that trial might
have turned out differently, as the SCO v. Novell trial(s) surely did, in the
presence of Groklaw.

